# New TV time



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I created a thread on this a few months back with a budget of around £900-ish. But it never happened as we're now moving. Well that's happening this Friday, and now the budget is around £650.
Can anyone recommend me a TV for the above budget? Not fussed if it's smart or not, or 3D but it must have exceptional picture quality and be no bigger than 42".

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

46/47" is the new 42"

Are you restricted by space to squeeze the TV into?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Xploit said:


> 46/47" is the new 42"
> 
> Are you restricted by space to squeeze the TV into?


No, just trying to avoid the TV becoming the focal point of the room


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

What do you spend the majority of the time in that room doing though?

Everyone stares to one side with the TV wedged in the corner whilst the fireplace thats never turned on sits in the middle. First thing I did was remove the fireplace (it was 70's brick too!) and smooth the wall so the TV can go in the middle.

It's not as if they're 3 foot deep now, more like 3-4 cm. Hardly obtrusive.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

^ totally agree. Most new TV's look good enough to be the focal point these days too


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As TV bezels have shrunk in the last few years old 42" TVs are about the same size...or even larger than a modern a modern 46"! Put something up on the wall so you can visualize the size your planned TVs will be.

Personally I'm a big fan of Samsung TVs, there will be a few in your price range.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If you choose te right Samsung then t really is a good tv, I have the le550c (I think that's the model) its an old boy now but the picture is stunning. Was a highly recommended tv for now under £500. I got my help and advise from avforums

Also got an lg in the bedroom which is fantastic too. 


Size isn't always the key for viewing. It's all dependant on distance from the eye. For example A 32" tv could look far superior at 5m away. Whereas a 50" would look awful at that distance.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Bero said:


> Personally I'm a big fan of Samsung TVs, there will be a few in your price range.


The Samsung 7, 8 and 9 (if your budget will stretch) Series are both affordable and have excellent picture quality.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> The Samsung 7, 8 and 9 (if your budget will stretch) Series are both affordable and have excellent picture quality.


Thatr series is beyond my current budget. The 9 by a long shot! The 9 is what I was leaning toward before I moved


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

This LG is grabbing my attention at the moment. £599 in John Lewis


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

NickTB said:


> This LG is grabbing my attention at the moment. £599 in John Lewis


The same one i,ve just been buying and i love it.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

colarado red said:


> The same one i,ve just been buying and i love it.


Nice one. Any issues you may have come across?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Only issue I had was it didn't have built in wi-fi.Got mine from currys so check there price may be cheaper,even treated myself to a LG blu-rey player.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

colarado red said:


> Only issue I had was it didn't have built in wi-fi.Got mine from currys so check there price may be cheaper,even treated myself to a LG blu-rey player.


did you have to buy a dongle? if so was it expensive?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

John Lewis have a good warranty scheme too.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes,LG dongles are about £40,but I got a Belkin transmitter which plugs into the ether net plug in the back of the TV and sticks on the back.So it is more or less works as though it is hard wired in ie gives a better signal about £50.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

colarado red said:


> Yes,LG dongles are about £40,but I got a Belkin transmitter which plugs into the ether net plug in the back of the TV and sticks on the back.So it is more or less works as though it is hard wired in ie gives a better signal about £50.


Excellent. Any chance of a link? or model? I'd heard that the LG dongle was prone to slow conenction


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

I got mine from currys can't find on there website,but i was recommended over the dongle never had any problems when browsing,never tried streaming yet though.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This: http://www.johnlewis.com/231546907/Product.aspx

Dont look at anything else


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> This: http://www.johnlewis.com/231546907/Product.aspx
> 
> Dont look at anything else


Why's that Griz?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> This: http://www.johnlewis.com/231546907/Product.aspx
> 
> Dont look at anything else


^^ Agreed.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

NickTB said:


> Why's that Griz?


Best processors on the market, no pixelating on freeview unlike some of it's main competitors.
Awesome build quality , Panasonics are now firmly on top...recent awards are for 2011..
Best sub-32in TV: Panasonic TX-L24E3
Best 46-47in TV: Panasonic TX-P46GT30
Best 50-52in TV: Panasonic TX-P50GT30
Best 52in+ TV: Panasonic TX-P55VT30

2 samsungs won awards in the 
Best 32in TV: Samsung UE32D6530
Best budget 40-42in TV: Samsung UE40D5520

Nuff said really:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ehhh yeh what he said lol

I was currently collecting a good case for it and you sods beat me to it!!

can i also add thee best build quality also, been very impressed with my panasonic 50inch plasma.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just looking at the spec for the Panny and it's saying it's 50HZ. Is this low? or am I being seduced by big numbers?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

My lg is 100hz,the more hz the higher the price is the down side.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

colarado red said:


> My lg is 100hz,the more hz the higher the price is the down side.


I don't think it's a cost issues as the LG is only £20 more expensive than the Panny..
I'm more interested in the picture quality. Researching 50HZ Vs. 100HZ is a minefield!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Just double checked, it's 150HZ apparantly


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I prefer 50hz, all these 100hz+ tvs look weird, the picture seems to move too fast. The refresh rate makes everything look live and odd


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

There's not really any point to 100Hz+ TVs as the images are not broadcast at that rate. The TV attempts to construct intermediate frames from the frames that are broadcast, but IMO this is just adding noise to the system - I'd rather see a faithful representation of the original material.

It can supposedly help with material with fast moving objects, but if you get a good TV, it's not a problem anyway.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Best processors on the market, no pixelating on freeview unlike some of it's main competitors.
> Awesome build quality , Panasonics are now firmly on top...recent awards are for 2011..
> Best sub-32in TV: Panasonic TX-L24E3
> Best 46-47in TV: Panasonic TX-P46GT30
> ...


I can personally recommend the Samsung UE40D5520 as I have the same one! The Panasonic does have a better picture imo when i compared it with the samsung but it did cost more on the other hand.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

kh904 said:


> I can personally recommend the Samsung UE40D5520 as I have the same one! The Panasonic does have a better picture imo when i compared it with the samsung but it did cost more on the other hand.


 It's all about the picture quality IMO. I'm off to compare the two at lunchtime


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

NickTB said:


> It's all about the picture quality IMO. I'm off to compare the two at lunchtime


The Panasonic is more sharper & has a smoother moving image (you'll notice it when watching football), but like i said it's a compromise with the cost you're willing to pay. 
The samsung is a great all-round tv for the money imo.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, so I went to Curry's and the picture quality was awful on the Panny. Grainy, noisy you name it. I asked for the remote and played with the settings but to no avail. There was no comparison to the LG and Samsung models next to it. Popped over the road to Comet and the same TV had the most amazing puicture... At first I thought it was the source in Curry's then realised it was the same source for all the TV's. 
Could it have ben a rogue? If I had gone into Comet first I would have come out with the Panny, now I'm not so sure..


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Ok, so I went to Curry's and the picture quality was awful on the Panny. Grainy, noisy you name it. I asked for the remote and played with the settings but to no avail. There was no comparison to the LG and Samsung models next to it. Popped over the road to Comet and the same TV had the most amazing puicture... At first I thought it was the source in Curry's then realised it was the same source for all the TV's.
> Could it have ben a rogue? If I had gone into Comet first I would have come out with the Panny, now I'm not so sure..


Very strange! Could be a number of factors, but the demo i saw of the panny was also in comet (which was an amazing picture).
Can you be sure that the source was the same even if they had the same pictures showing? 
I don't think adjusting the settings does much in terms of noise/grain, that would be more down to the source/reception & connections i would have thought (i'm no A/V expert)!

Really you would need to double check yourself and set up a proper demo on each of the tv's you're interested in to do a proper comparison. 
A smaller independent retailer will be more flexible in helping you i'd think re: setting up a dvd/blu ray on a few tv's and comparing picture & sound.
The big retailers don't seem as willing & flexible in messing around with the demo's.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Not 100% sure if the source was the same. Ijust went by the fact they all had the same picture!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Not 100% sure if the source was the same. Ijust went by the fact they all had the same picture!


 Go for the LG,you know you want it.:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

remember a lot of tv's have a display mode. so you may find the one you buy isn't as good as you saw it in the shop.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

alfajim said:


> remember a lot of tv's have a display mode. so you may find the one you buy isn't as good as you saw it in the shop.


It's usually the other way round. The shop mode is completely unrealistic with super bright colours. Looks a lot better when you get it home and put it on normal mode.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

colarado red said:


> Go for the LG,you know you want it.:thumb:


My head's been turned by the Panny.... I'm going again tomorrow to a THIRD shop to give it a second chance


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Panasonic are still the best picture I've seen, apart from the kuro. prefer their plasma.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I find Panasonic very good, see if you have a Richer Sounds local or even a Panasonic Dealer TV's in high street stores are not set up very well, try it with something like blue ray to see if the image improves


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

NickTB said:


> Ok, so I went to Curry's and the picture quality was awful on the Panny. Grainy, noisy you name it.


I've never understood this - if you have a company selling TVs you want them to look good to everyone.......then wire some of the TVs up to a terrible source...that is so bat it's almost unwatchable....or worse, banks of TVs not even switched on!


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Bero said:


> I've never understood this - if you have a company selling TVs you want them to look good to everyone.......then wire some of the TVs up to a terrible source...that is so bat it's almost unwatchable....or worse, banks of TVs not even switched on!


Thats because one Brand will be paying that store more than the other brands.

Theres next to no money in selling TVs anyway, its all about accessorys.

Personally, I spent alot of time researching TVs 9months ago and very nearly bought a P46GT30B, all the reviews were good and what not, but after going to a trade show I didn't see it the same way.

Went for a 55" LG cinema jobby that was less money, bigger, physically looked better and passive 3D was a big factor.

LG 47LW550T - ~£650, bargain!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Went back to Curry's and queried the Panny picture quality with a very (Unusually) attentive and helpful manager. He replaced the HDMI cable and bingo, perfect picture. I bought the TV on the spot and as a thanks for pointing out the fault, he threw in a HDMI cable, a 22" wall bracket (For the kitchen) and a HDMI adaptor that changes the angle of the cable, all for free.

Lets just hope the TV is as good as it looked in store!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Went back to Curry's and queried the Panny picture quality with a very (Unusually) attentive and helpful manager. He replaced the HDMI cable and bingo, perfect picture. I bought the TV on the spot and as a thanks for pointing out the fault, he threw in a HDMI cable, a 22" wall bracket (For the kitchen) and a HDMI adaptor that changes the angle of the cable, all for free.
> 
> Lets just hope the TV is as good as it looked in store!


Great result!

Does it have Smart TV (ie can you go on Youtube, media centre etc)? I have this on my Samsung, and tbh find it really useful!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I got this yesterday. It's a Sony Bravia 46 inch EX65. Backlit LCD.

My old 37 inch Panasonic measures 44 inches corner to corner on the whole tv. The Sony measures measures 48 inches corner to corner.

The picture is superb.

£800 from Comet.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

kh904 said:


> Great result!
> 
> Does it have Smart TV (ie can you go on Youtube, media centre etc)? I have this on my Samsung, and tbh find it really useful!


 It does, but it's via a dongle (Not built in WIFI) so my next hunt is for a good quality dongle...


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't find a bad thing to say about my GT50


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

NickTB said:


> It does, but it's via a dongle (Not built in WIFI) so my next hunt is for a good quality dongle...


Ok, luckily my router is downstairs near the tv, so i can plug a cable from the router to the tv without any problem. No messing about with any dongles!


----------

